# TOYO H o9 Tyres



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, last night i ordered a set of Avon AV AV9 van tyres, but they called this morning to tell me they are out of stock and have offered Toyo H 09 tyres for the same price, they are a winter tyre but an all season tyre so i have gone for those. They were more expensive then my original choice but they will let me have them for the price of the Avons (£89.50) Does anyone have any experience of these tyres? Cheers. Chasper.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chasper. I don't think I'd be that worried... try the website and look at the links...

http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyres-detailed-information/toyo-ho9-tyres.htm

HTH


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Have a look at hgv's,there are a lot of Toyo's out there,OK.
Gearjammer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Chasper,

The fitters have done you a favour.

Toyo are a premium brand Japanese tyre. Cheaper and if not as good as, superior to Michelin.

The H09's will give you far superior grip on mud and snow and come winter you will appreciate the difference.

If you have not already had them fitted, go now and the price is good.

Just type "H09" into MHF search. I have recommended them on here and two members have bought them. Both have been in-touch since to say not only how pleased they are but just cannot believe the improvements in traction/grip

TM


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you know Chasper, I've just had exactly the same predicament, had two new Avon's fitted on the front last month and went to do the same this month for the back's, only to be told that they were unlikely to get Avon's this side of September. They offered me the Toyo's too, saying that there is no problem having Avon's on the front and Toyo's on the back. They can fit them next Monday, as we are off back to France in July, does anyone know different about mixing these tyres front and back? It wasn't Tyreshopper you went through by any chance Chasper?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

brockley said:


> Do you know Chasper, I've just had exactly the same predicament, had two new Avon's fitted on the front last month and went to do the same this month for the back's, only to be told that they were unlikely to get Avon's this side of September. They offered me the Toyo's too, saying that there is no problem having Avon's on the front and Toyo's on the back. They can fit them next Monday, as we are off back to France in July, does anyone know different about mixing these tyres front and back? It wasn't Tyreshopper you went through by any chance Chasper?


If the Toyo's you have been offered are H09's or Winters, ask that they be fitted to your drive axle.

TM


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Wheels & Tyres*

Thanks Teemyob, I will ask them to swap fronts to back.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have to ask. How can winter tyres also be all season? Surely they are one or the other.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I used etyres a couple of weeks ago Hankook RA08 all round Total price £345.59.

They turned up when they said they would and did the job before having a cuppa.

Great service.

Dave p


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Jezport said:


> I have to ask. How can winter tyres also be all season? Surely they are one or the other.


Generally an all season tyre is not an out and out winter tyre so it can Be used all year around and last a decent mileage

Meaning it will do the job of two tyres just but not quiet as good as a full winter tyre or a full Summer tyre.

For Motorhome use it would be ideal and I can not understand why all season tyres are not used more often given a lot of motorhomes are driven low mileages and often on Gravel or grass.

Be careful putting new tyres to the front. It is generally the best option to fit the best tyres to the rear axel

Richard...


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we fitted Toyo H 09 tyres on our drive axle in March, our vans rear wheel drive and we tow a car on trailer and never had any problems on or off road.  They have the block pattern tread, so might be a bit more noise but never really noticed it, and they have plenty of grip on a rally field / CS site, where we spend a lot of our time. :wink:  Bob.


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

No one seems to have mentioned tyres specially for campers - Michelin and Continental Vanco both have versions for motorhomes, being reinforced to a greater extent than the van versions. Does this not matter? Would a set of the Toyo H0 9s be just as good?

Keith.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m66b0s0p0

These people are the business... Very fast delivery and very good prices.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

[ It wasn't Tyreshopper you went through by any chance Chasper?[/quote] yes it was going to National Tyres next Saturday morning to be fitted. Camped at Umberleigh at the moment ,excellent site. Cheers. Chasper.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

*Wheels & Tyres*

I thought so Chasper, looks like we had the same problem. Richard, why do you say put the best tyres on the back? Ours is a front wheel drive and we had new Avon's fitted to the fronts last month, I am having Toyo h09's fitted on Monday, Teemyob recommended fitting the 09's to the front, are you saying they would be better on the back?


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*quiet!*

I have got to fit new tyres on My 2001 Transit BUCCANEER CARAVEL!shortly.They are the original tyres(2001)My local tyre guy say's they are ok with no sign of any delamination or splits.They are also show very little sign of wear having done 22k.We have just done 1000miles in 5 days to Germany and back but I am still worried after all the posts saying you should replace tyres at 5years old!!When I replace them i would rather replace with tyres that were quiet!and gave a comfortable ride rather than ones that will give 50k of wear because I will never live long enough to wear them out!!What do you guys reccomend?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Robrace... what a beautiful day! 

I wanna tell you a story...

CHAPTER ONE

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html

CHAPTER TWO

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-861291-.html#861291

This story can have TWO endings... one HAPPY and one SAD!!

You decide which you prefer! :roll: :wink:

Stay well and live long.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the H09's, although they are not a 'approved' winter tyre with the snowflake symbol that is needed for some European countries, they certainly do the job 

They were the most aggressive tyres I could find that had sufficient speed and load ratings, I've only got stuck once but I was towing a 2000kg trailer over extremely soft muddy ground. I unhitched the trailer and the van pulled out of the 6 inch deep craters with ease. (rear wheel drive)

I also drove up a 1 in 6 hill through a busy housing estate during the snow earlier this year, it had been polished to ice and I was the first vehicle to get up the hill that morning, all the other tyre tracks stopped halfway up including my earlier attempt in our Punto. I didn't even lose traction.

On my old summer tyres, I would get wheelspin when reversing the trailer into storage and would have to pull forwards to get a run up (not easy when your reversing blind and the door is only 2 foot wider than the trailer) but the H09's are much better, if they do spin they will give enough grip to keep moving slowly.

They are very good at digging holes in soft ground though, so don't sit there spinning the wheels and sawing at the wheel as you will be resting your bumpers on the ground in a matter of minutes 

P.S. New tyres are meant to be fitted to the rear as it will help ensure your vehicle understeers (front skidding wide) before it oversteers. (rear skidding around) Imagine you are driving in rain around a bend. Traffic is stopped ahead so you hit the brakes, with the best tyres on the rear it is more likely (but not guaranteed) that the front will skid first, its easy to correct this by releasing and reapplying the brakes...anyone can do it. With new tyres on the front, its more likely that the rear of the vehicle will skid. This is much harder to control and most drivers will not have the skills to correct this, even if you know the technique it still takes practise. I had a day on a skid pan and even after plenty of messing about all afternoon in a rwd car, I wouldn't expect to be able to correct oversteer, especially when its unexpected when you are trying to avoid an accident.

All said though, for a fwd motorhome there is at least a good argument for putting new m&s tyres on the front, unlike normal cars that spend their lives on tarmac.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Yesterday i went to get my new tyres fitted. I originally ordered Avon AV9 tyres from Tyreshopper, i must admit i made a mistake and ordered only one by mistake, then when i realised what i had done i immediately ordered another three. No problem i had a confirmation for an order of one and another for the three. Next day a phone call to say we are out of the Avons until Autumn, but you can have some Toyo H09's for the same price. No problem say's i go for it. Two days later get an email with a tracking order. check tracking order for 3 Avon tyres not four! Phone to enquire about it, no problem sir we will amend order to show 4 Toyos, Day before fitting day amended order arrives via email guess what 3 Avons. Phone again sorry we sent the wrong invoice. Contacted by National Tyres to say they expect me on Saturday agree 10.00 am fitting. Saturday yes we have 4 Avons!But they said they did not have any Avons say i, and anyway i have been offered Toyos's . One hour later get the ok from head office to fit said Toyo's.No problem with the guys at National Tyres in Barnstaple but the people at Tyreshopper i reserve judgment. Sorry if its a bit of a ramble but i had to say something, Ps i saved about £100 by going through Tyreshopper rather then National Tyres according to the manager. Chasper.


----------

